# Spain: LaLiga2 Week 23: 04. Feb.



## Writer (Feb 3, 2019)

*Las Palmas vs Zaragoza*

Hosts are not so bad in the last five games. True, they only have one win, anyway, they were known as solid team at home. They have 5 wins and 6 draws so far at home.

No doubt, they will try to make a positive result in this game. However, they do not have a chance for one of the top six places at the top of the table. In any case, they will defend their dignity in their field. Otherwise, they have the most draws in the league. In any case, they will try to stay without defeat.

At the last match, they were very anemic against Gimnastics. They had a slight advantage, however, they did not realize their capacity. Otherwise, Castro (9 goals) is their key player. However, he did not score in the last three matches. Also, before that he had a bad form.

On the other hand, visitors are also, average team. True, they have only one defeat in the last five games. Nevertheless, they have a very modest capacity. In the last match, they were better against R. Oviedo (2: 0) at home. Vazquez was a key player with two goals. Otherwise, they have 6 wins so far. On the other hand, they have 3-3-5 so far on the road. Otherwise, they have 4 points more than Extremadura UD. Nevertheless, they are a very modest team in all aspects.

All in all, this can be an opportunity for hosts. True, here can be a surprise. However, I expect a slight advantage on the hosts.

So, my offer is: *Home win with Odds 1.80.*


----------



## Writer (Feb 5, 2019)

Writer said:


> *Las Palmas vs Zaragoza*
> 
> Hosts are not so bad in the last five games. True, they only have one win, anyway, they were known as solid team at home. They have 5 wins and 6 draws so far at home.
> 
> ...


*Las Palmas vs Zaragoza* : 1:1
Lost.


----------



## maumg (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi,Sir.what about Championsleague?


----------

